# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Ç'është Njeriu?

## Spirituoziii

Kerkoje falje nese eshte biseduar me here per kete teme, une nuk e dije sepse jam anetare i ri.

" Njeriu eshte masa e cdo gjeje: e atyre qe ekzistojne se ekzistojne, kurse atyre qe nuk ekzistojne se nuk ekzistojne"
thene nga: "Protagora"

Une them se njeriu eshte qenie shoqerore e natyrore e pajisur me mend, arsye, gjuhe, me aftesi qe ne menyre te vetedijeshme e te qellimshme te punoje dhe ta ndryshoje mjedisin dhe vetveten ne ujdi me nevojat e tij.

Por ju, çka mendoni?

----------


## imprint

kafsh e sofistikume

----------


## BvizioN

Krijese e natyres!
Te tjerat shtohen sipas oreksit.

----------


## Renegata

Specie me vete

----------


## EXODUS

..._fjala e fundit_ e natyres! Kryeveper e paperseritshme! ...deshtimi me i madh...i vete njeriut, _i fundit mosmirenjohes_!

----------


## DeuS

Si mund te dish se c'je, kur nuk di qellimin e egzistences? Pse je?!
C'eshte kjo 'natyra' qe permendni shpesh? Ka perkufizim? Sinqerisht, ne kete teme jam i humbur!

Puna eshte se nuk e kam zakon te futem neper tema qe nuk kam dijeni rreth subjektit ne fjale, sesi te mbroj e argumentoj opinionin tim, psh tema rreth informatikes, matematikes se avancuar (lol, se gjasme po te mos ishte e avancuar e thasha fare) etj...ama ketu sec ka dicka qe me shtyn te nderhyj, jo aq shume per te debatuar sesa per te mesuar! Shoh qe pergjigjeni shkurt e me siguri dhe duke qene se te qenurit njeri, arsyeja e qellimi i kesaj egzistence kaq misterioze me ka gerryer kafken shpesh-here, jam teper kurioz te di dhe prandaj ju pyes pa dorashka...

C'jemi? He pra dreqi e morri, se u bene mijera vjet dhe kemi arritur deri aty sa te ndajme berthamen e atomit ne dy pjese, te zhbirojme galaksite, e kesaj pyetje nuk ja gjeti kush pergjigjen...pervec fetareve, te cilet kane gjithnje te drejte, packa se njera fe ka gjithmone me te drejte se tjetra, dhe asnjera e drejte nuk ngjan me tjetren...

Teme e hapur kot (si shumica) ama njekohesisht mbreteresha e temave...nese arrini ti vini kuroren!

----------


## gurl

shkurt: njeriu eshte kafshe me ndergjegje. 

Kafshe sepse udhehiqemi nga instinktet dhe kryesori eshte instinkti per te mbijetuar. Te tjere jane instinktet per shoqerine e te tjereve (te te njejtit lloj) dhe per tu shumuar. 

Ndergjegja eshte ajo qe na ndryshon. Si? AJo zgjon tek ne moralet, mendimin, dhimbshmerine (dhe pse dyshoj se i aplikon me njeriut), dmth. ate qe na ndan ne nga kafsha.

Pyetje tjeter lind: kush eshte me a fuqishme tek njeriu; instinkti apo ndergjegja?

----------


## EXODUS

> Pyetje tjeter lind: kush eshte me a fuqishme tek njeriu; instinkti apo ndergjegja?


Hipokrizia...do te ishte shume pak!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ATMAN

Aq thatesire  kaploi  damaskun... 

Qe njerzit harruan dashurine..... 

Aq shume egoist ishte berre qielli … 

Saqe kopshtet nuk pane uje ne buze... 

Aq kishte  kaluar qe nuk kishte ra shi  

Saqe kruat ishin tharre dhe nuk  nuk mbeti uje 

vec loteve te femijeve  bonjak.... 

Mbeti vetem ofshamat e grave te veja 

Dhe  po te dukej tym nga oxhaku i shtepive .... 

Ishte vetem  ofshamat  e grve te veja 

Gjethet kishin mbet pa  gjethe 

E njerezit e forte ishin dobesuar…. 

Malet dhe fushat ishin thare  nga kullosa 

E njerzit  hanin karkaleca.. 



Ne rruge takon  nje njeri te dobesuar 

Qe nje kohe kishte qene pasanik 

E pyeta  se c ;kishte ndodh  

I zemruar  u bertiti me ze te larte  se mos te kane dal mendet..... 

Kur e di se cka ndodh .. 

Pyetja qe ne fillim eshte gabim 

Nuk ke sy te shohesh  fatkeqsine tone ... 

As nuk bie shi nga qielli 

As nuk ngrihet tym nga oxhaku i shtepive....


Dhe kjo fatkeqesi  eshte per njerezit e varfer………….. 

Po te zhduken  te tjeret ,ti nuk  perse ke frike 

Se shpendet nuk I trenben tufanit 
O njeri  ke meshire  dhe falje ... 

Se vetem me miresi fitohet zemra e njeriut... 

 Se kete  pe te  dashurise  nuk e pret as shpata ... 

 Kur armiku sheh miresi dhe bujari .... e humb edhe mendjen e keqe ... 

Po berre keq  edhe shokut me te ngushte ... keq ke per te gjetur 

Se nga farra e se keqes nuk mbin  miresia

(e paperfunduar)

----------


## BaBa

> Ç'është Njeriu?




*Njeriu, Eshte Cop Mishi me Dy Sy*  :shkelje syri:

----------


## murik

njeriu eshte rezultat i inxhenjerise gjenetike te jashtetoksoreve.E vetmja menyre qe ata te mund te pershtateshin me kushtet e planetit tone ishte pra nje lloj perzierje me racen e homo sapiensit.Ne nje fare menyre rezultati nuk qe ai qe deshironin ata ne fillim,dhe si rrjedhoje ata u largua duke na abandonuar ne fatin tone.Pas shume mutacionesh nje pjese e kesaj race te krijuar si rezultat i inxhenjerise gjenetike arriti te pershtatet dhe te kaloj gjenet ne brezat e ardhshem.Rezultati perfundimtar eshte ky qe shohim sot.Nje krijese egoiste,anarkiste,gjakpirese,e pameshirshme,agresive, e pa moralshme.
Me gjithe tentativat qe jane bere nga njerez te fese dhe shkences per te na futur ne rrugen e duhur,njeriu del te natyra e vet e vertete,pra ai arrin ta transformoje c'do gje ne favor te ambicieve te tij,edhe fene ose shkencen.Dhe po te shikoni me vemendje njeriu duket qartazi se nuk eshte ne harmoni me krijesat e tjera te ketij planeti.Njeriu nuk futet tek zinxhiri i jetes.C'do insekt,kafshe apo bime ka arsyen e vet te eksistences dhe eshte ne harmoni me sistemin.Njeriu e shkateron sistemin,njeriu po shkateron token.Para 150 vjetesh bota kishte rreth 850000 banore,sot jane mbi 6 miliarde,sa do te jene ne 150 vjetet e ardhshem?A do te mjaftoje kjo toke ti ushqeje te gjithe?Nuk ma mer mendja.

----------


## Homza

Njeriu eshte epiqender emocionesh, moralesh dhe detyrimesh.

----------


## shoku_tanku

> njeriu eshte rezultat i inxhenjerise gjenetike te jashtetoksoreve.E vetmja menyre qe ata te mund te pershtateshin me kushtet e planetit tone ishte pra nje lloj perzierje me racen e homo sapiensit.Ne nje fare menyre rezultati nuk qe ai qe deshironin ata ne fillim,dhe si rrjedhoje ata u largua duke na abandonuar ne fatin tone.Pas shume mutacionesh nje pjese e kesaj race te krijuar si rezultat i inxhenjerise gjenetike arriti te pershtatet dhe te kaloj gjenet ne brezat e ardhshem.Rezultati perfundimtar eshte ky qe shohim sot.Nje krijese egoiste,anarkiste,gjakpirese,e pameshirshme,agresive, e pa moralshme.
> Me gjithe tentativat qe jane bere nga njerez te fese dhe shkences per te na futur ne rrugen e duhur,njeriu del te natyra e vet e vertete,pra ai arrin ta transformoje c'do gje ne favor te ambicieve te tij,edhe fene ose shkencen.Dhe po te shikoni me vemendje njeriu duket qartazi se nuk eshte ne harmoni me krijesat e tjera te ketij planeti.Njeriu nuk futet tek zinxhiri i jetes.C'do insekt,kafshe apo bime ka arsyen e vet te eksistences dhe eshte ne harmoni me sistemin.Njeriu e shkateron sistemin,njeriu po shkateron token.Para 150 vjetesh bota kishte rreth 850000 banore,sot jane mbi 6 miliarde,sa do te jene ne 150 vjetet e ardhshem?A do te mjaftoje kjo toke ti ushqeje te gjithe?Nuk ma mer mendja.


Na cudite fare!!!Ku i ke marre tere keto informata,mos je gje viktime
e ndonje rrembimi alien... :pa dhembe:

----------


## Dion

Une pranoj idene se ne dhe bota qe na rrethon s'jane vecse enderr,por ne nuk arrijme ta konceptojme dicka te tille.Eshte njesoj si i dehuri:ai kurre nuk thote qe jam i pire.

----------


## Asriana

Njeriu eshte kafsha me e nderlikuar  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Igli_Vlonjati

Vepra me madheshtore qe ka krijuar zoti

----------

